# Does Anyone Want a Steamaholics Golf Shirt?



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides me, that is.   *See this thread in the Polls Forum*.  Please respond there by voting in the poll as it will make it easier to gauge the interest in such a project.  Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, no name on the shirt and definitely not white, not practically for steamin'


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
I agree with Charles that white is not good for steaming. Anyway, weather everywhere else is not like California. Since color was not an option on your voting link, I hereby vote for NOT WHITE.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this would be an excellent idea. And I'm gonna open a can of worms here. Hope it doesn't turn into another S-2 boiler color debate. 

I think the shirt is a little cluttered, with the writing on both sides. I'd opt for a dirt hiding color, with a pocket. And instead of Steam addict and My Large Scale, only have Names and SA#s.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not wedded to the idea of white, other than that should be the background color of the steam gauge imho.  Adding a white gauge background to a colored shirt can certainly be done, but will probably add to the cost.  The other thing is trying to get everyone to agree on a color (we can't even agree on white), but as I said, I'm certainly not wedded to white.  

Whatever color is decided upon should have the broadest appeal and should contrast well with the blue MLS logo.  I patterned things after the Steamaholics badge, which is sort of the "official" SA logo.

Yes, no name on the shirt... 
On the ISLSMR shirts, the name was optional.  Can probably do the same thing here.

I think the shirt is a little cluttered, with the writing on both sides. And instead of Steam addict and My Large Scale, only have Names and SA#s.
Again, as with the ISLSMR shirt, the name and SA # qould be optional (and a few bucks extra).  As for eliminating the logos and "Steamaholics", to me there's no point in even having a shirt if that's done.  May as well embroider a shirt myself if all I want is my name and SA#.

*Click here to see the old ISLSMR shirts.*

As we can already see, making _everyone_ happy is going to be exceedingly difficult (if not impossible) as is always the case.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a picture of the logo somewhere?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02/27/2008 12:29 PM
Is there a picture of the logo somewhere?


Yeah, on the *Steamaholics Badge*.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea, G1MRA already use Green so that's done and I think the logo should not be too large.

By the way what's a golf shirt with pockets  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  that looks like a polo shirt from this side of the pond


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

GOLF???

POLO???

What do sports that knock a little ball around have to do with STEAM?

The "TRAIN" shirt should be blue Denim, but I guess that would clash with the MLS logo.

How about an embroidered "Patch" (or pair of patches; 1- SA-Logo and 2- Name & SA#) that could be attached to ANY shirt of choice?  Lots cheaper to mail!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight,

I think you need to consider a redesign of the badge if it is going to be used on a shirt.  The small details in the gauge will be near impossible to stitch (first hand experience trying to get the Shay gear for my shirt to look right.), unless on the back of a jacket.  Also the Name and Address information will cost additional if changed for each shirt.  Why not have a contest for a redesigned logo that will reproduce when stitched, and then offer to have the name and/or City and State added under or elsewhere for an additional amount if desired.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

My 2 cents...


KISS - Keep It Simple S..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif

" (Steam Engine Logo) "
" Live Steam Steamaholic "

Charges will be by the letters, size, lines, number of colors, complexity - so simple means economical!  Simple two lines also means each can be bigger rather than 3, 4 or more lines that will have to be small becasue of the higher cost.

Here's my kicker...  I think the logo should be Dwight's Number 21 Cab Forward./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif   It's truely unique - no one can argue with that, and will spark real interest - Charles always wants to stimulate questions.  Just that on the shirt the loco needs to be painted - not brass (sorry to rush things Dwight.)  It is definitely unique - not just another loco!


I have a neightbor, wonderfully nice woman, who does this kind of stuff on low volume for local teams, groups, etc.  Great quality with great prices.  Happy to get a quote and sample done if wanted.

Like I said - my 2 cents.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot Color = RED! 

Also add a steam plume from the engine stack.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/27/2008 1:49 PM
How about an embroidered "Patch" (or pair of patches; 1- SA-Logo and 2- Name & SA#) that could be attached to ANY shirt of choice?  Lots cheaper to mail!

A patch is so "LSOL". No thanks.. We're trying to gauge interest for a shirt... A high quality one. The more we get, the better the price and better the quality we can get.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

G1MRA has shirts, sweat shirts, aprons and badges.  Badge is over 3/5", high quality.  I'd go for a badge as much as a shirt. 


Besides we could sew the badge to our favorite apron - I've got somewhere between 8-10 aprons from all the steamups with commemorative aprons, or buy a badge for each apron.
 
Shad, I think you just don't like sewing! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 02/27/2008 2:41 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/27/2008 1:49 PM
How about an embroidered "Patch" (or pair of patches; 1- SA-Logo and 2- Name & SA#) that could be attached to ANY shirt of choice?  Lots cheaper to mail!

A patch is so "LSOL". No thanks.. We're trying to gauge interest for a shirt... A high quality one. The more we get, the better the price and better the quality we can get.


Oooo! ICK! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif Sorry... (sorry to even cause 'those' letters to appear "here"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif)

I just don't like "pull over" shirts and thought maybe I could apply a patch to a "real" shirt and everybody else could put their patch where they pleased (jacket, hat, winter parka, bikini, etc).


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I don't wear my green G1MRA tops because I and some others think the badge is way too large I have even had comments about them, so I only wear the Maroon 'Jubilee' shirts there much nicer


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay everyone, not to be argumentative or contrary here, but I didn't want to open this whole thing up for debate ad nauseum on a redisign.  The design of the Steamaholics logo and badge was chosen back in March of '06 via five pages of debate.  The badge has been designed around that concept ever since.  

Every time something like this is proposed, people start debating it, picking it apart, suggesting changes, suggesting more changes, and half the time nothing is ever decided and the whole thing dies on the vine.  ISLSMR was just such a casualty as those of you who participated several years back will remember.  Everything was decided by committee, so very little was ever actually decided, and every proposal was subject to numerous iterations with even more changes until someone finally got frustrated enough to just grab the ball and run with it.  Anyone involved in club politics for any length of time knows exactly what I'm talking about. 









So to clarify, the question is:  (may we have a drum roll please... ?)

How many are interested in a Steamaholics Golf Shirt based upon the existing graphics as proposed, with the option of having your name and SA# added for an additional fee of $1.50-2.50 per, and embroidered upon a high quality shirt in a color yet to be determined, but apparently not white?

As was originally requested, please respond by clicking on the link in my first post and voting in the poll.  Thanks.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still in. What great leadership qualities you possess Dwight


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
I know how you feel, I was part of a volunteer firehouse and we were going to change our 100 year old emblem and needless to say it never did get changed. Anything you come up with is fine by me. And thank you for taking the time to try to create a shirt for all of us to show our Steamaholics support.


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'ld like one but I don't play golf....is that alright?


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to put the cat amongst the pidgeons,  I always wear a white shirt. 
Even at home I wear my white shirt, it is part and parcel of my uniform.
  Sure I get some dirt and other stuff on them but haven't you heard of washing them?   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif
You have to know how to wear a white shirt and not get it dirty, it is a special trait that is learned over a long period of time.  

It is only in the last six months that I have deemed to wear another colour shirt and that is under duress from my fellow club members, me wearing a green/yellow shirt is only done at Club displays.
Thus I vote for a white shirt.
OK I've had my say so I'll just duck behind this tree and let the flak go by.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shaylover on 02/27/2008 9:00 PM
Just to put the cat amongst the pidgeons,  I always wear a white shirt. 
Even at home I wear my white shirt, it is part and parcel of my uniform.
  Sure I get some dirt and other stuff on them but haven't you heard of washing them?   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif
You have to know how to wear a white shirt and not get it dirty, it is a special trait that is learned over a long period of time.  

It is only in the last six months that I have deemed to wear another colour shirt and that is under duress from my fellow club members, me wearing a green/yellow shirt is only done at Club displays.
Thus I vote for a white shirt.
OK I've had my say so I'll just duck behind this tree and let the flak go by.  


Since I used to run EVERY Sunday afternoon, all of my "Sunday-go-ta-meetin'" shirts have small badges of honor showing my passion for live steam./Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/teeth_smile.gif I have yet to find a detergent that will remove them without also removing the threads of the cloth in the immediate vicinity of the stain./Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/embaressed_smile.gif

BTW, are you presently wearing a white shirt whilst you are hiding behind that tree? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02/27/2008 4:42 PM
I'm still in. What great leadership qualities you possess Dwight 


Maybe I should be on the ticket eh?? 







  Sorry if I came across stern or cross.  It's just that I'm trying to get something done and I've _been there, done that_ as far as the debate thing goes more times than I care to remember.    I'd last about 5 seconds or less in public office, that's for *durn sure!!*  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight 

Why don't we make it simple ? Just make ALL the shirts alike (except for size). Just put Dave Hottman's name and SA # on all of them. 

This whole SA thing started because people thought Dave's original shirt was cool. 

Let's all just BE Dave H. 

Sorry, I couldn't resist afer all the wasted bandwidth. I just had to add some more of the same. 

Glad to see Mr. Scott is still posting, I thought maybe he had drowned in a Napa Valley wine vat some where. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see Mr. Scott is still posting, I thought maybe he had drowned in a Napa Valley wine vat some where.
As Dr. McCoy once said, "God Forbid alcohol ever touch those mathematically perfect brain cells!"    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

(BTW, Chris and I are friends, so this isn't a personal attack).


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple...you come up with a shirt....I buy it. Done.  Why's everybody being so pissy?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked Dwight if we had permission to use the Fantasonics pressure gauge..officially we dont.
(not because the Fantasonics guy said no..I dont think anyone has ever asked! 

so to make things simple, I made our own MLS pressure gauge!


Here are a two versions:





















 



And here are links to the full-size versions, for use with shirts and etc.

gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/MLS-steamaholics-pressuregauge-fullsize01.gif

gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/MLS-steamaholics-pressuregauge-fullsize02.gif


Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scot! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 02/27/2008 10:10 PM
Dwight 

Why don't we make it simple ? Just make ALL the shirts alike (except for size). Just put Dave Hottman's name and SA # on all of them. 

This whole SA thing started because people thought Dave's original shirt was cool. 

Let's all just BE Dave H. 

Sorry, I couldn't resist afer all the wasted bandwidth. I just had to add some more of the same. 

Glad to see Mr. Scott is still posting, I thought maybe he had drowned in a Napa Valley wine vat some where. 

Cheers 

Jim



Jim:
We're still here in Sonoma, CA, where we grow grapes and make great wines.   Napa is for auto parts - it's a local bit of neighborly humor. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Like your idea of D. Hottmann T-shirts, they all should say, "I'm the real Steamaholic Dave Hottmann"!  OWTTE


Dwight, 
Sorry if you don't like opinions and 2 cent suggestions, what did you expect posting anything here?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

I could only be interested in a shirt if it's made from 100% natural material; Cotton, Wool, Hemp, etc.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02/27/2008 9:37 PM
Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02/27/2008 4:42 PM
I'm still in. What great leadership qualities you possess Dwight 


    I'd last about 5 seconds or less in public office, that's for *durn sure!!*  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
You'd never get elected Dwight!  You could never convince them that you didn't inhale...............Steam Vapors, that is/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02/27/2008 11:08 PM
Glad to see Mr. Scott is still posting, I thought maybe he had drowned in a Napa Valley wine vat some where.
As Dr. McCoy once said, "God Forbid alcohol ever touch those mathematically perfect brain cells!"    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

(BTW, Chris and I are friends, so this isn't a personal attack).










Now Dwight,
You know I don't drink, I'm still a virgin and I never lie./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 02/28/2008 6:37 AM


I asked Dwight if we had permission to use the Fantasonics pressure gauge..officially we dont.
(not because the Fantasonics guy said no..I dont think anyone has ever asked! 
so to make things simple, I made our own MLS pressure gauge!


Here are a two versions:


Scot


Could we have the option of our gauge in BAR, Pa, Atm, TORR, etc. ? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif

Oh yeah, our resident AS, Steve S., is gonna want his gauge marked in ASTERs; 1As, 2As, 3As, etc./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

My original t-shirt said "Hi, my name is Dave, and I'm a steamaholic. Doesn't bother me if everybody wheres this. It would help me if everybody had the same name. Count me in for a shirt.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot
I like your version of the pressure gauge combined with the wording. KISS and to the poiint!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

What is this? I come back and discussion has digressed to drinking, sex, hemp and inhaling? *checks his watch* Is it 4:20 already? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. If you have to ask, I can't explain. For the record, I'm the parent of two 18 yr boys.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Kent SA# 4468
LNER Mallard


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris 

When you are as close to Washington DC as I am, Sonoma vs Napa has no meaning; it is west of Nevada. Geography has real no meaning. It is north or south of the Mason-Dixon line; it is east or west of the Mississippi River, or it is inside or outside the Beltway (the I-95/I-495 interstate that is around DC); or it is in my district/state. That is ALL that counts around these parts. 

In my case, I am not a wine CONOZIER, so it has no personal meaning. All I know is there is NO Sonoma Wine Train. That's all I need to know. They probably wouldn't serve me Black Jack and Cokeor on the wine train. 

I have reconsidered my suggestion about the shirt. It should say "I am NOT Dave Hottman" in recognition (and honor) of the fact there will only ever be ONE ( naming of progeny not withstanding ) Dave Hottman. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Count me in! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Alan 

Did you follow the instructions on page one of this topic and go to the POLL? That's where the counting takes place. Don't make Dwight keep a running total on his shirt sleeve. 

Rant, rant, bitch, bitch, whine, whine. It's MY YOOB MAN!! 

Too much cement dust in your lungs!? You need some steam to clear your head. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

WHEW!   I'll go with Mikey answer. Simple...you come up with a shirt....I'll buy it /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there certainly seems to be sufficient interest to move forward. Thanks.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Definitely too much cement and not enough steam! I went to the poll and voted...... 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi again, guys, 
I've been off-line for awhile, since my wife made me take her to Florida on the Autotrain to get sun- and wind-burned on the Gulf around Naples. However, I did manage to get over to the Ridge Live Steamers meet in Dundee with my Shay to run on their G1 track. 
Now, I'm back at MLS and see that Dwight has managed to stir the hornets nest again with such a volotile subject as a shirt! Way to go, Dwight! Thought things had been a bit quiet since Shad got things working again. 
Anyway, I'll go to the poll and take any version you come up with, even white. 

Hey Alan, what's the reference to cement dust? Are you still failing Retirement 101? If you were really retired, you would have replaced the cement dust with hot oil fumes by now, or even coal smoke. 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and see that Dwight has managed to stir the hornets nest again with such a volotile subject as a shirt! Way to go, Dwight!
Oh, I *excel* at that, don't I?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I have talked to an embroiderer and things are moving forward. Once we get an established price and things are nailed down a little more, I will post another update. I will probably create a web-based order form like I did for the old ISLSMR group where people can place an order, select the options they want, specify size, etc. 

More to come...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo, shirts are coming!!!!


----------

